# Congenital vs. Acquired



## bbooks (Sep 12, 2016)

There are a number of conditions that specify "congenital" or "acquired." How does one code when the documentation does not specify one or the other? I know that the best possible solution is to query the provider, but sometimes that is quite a challenge. For example, I code for pathology. My pathologist typically will have no further information, and I would need to contact the surgeon for the information. I have not yet come across an option for "unspecified." I cannot find any information in the coding guidelines that give direction in this situation. I would appreciate any input.


----------

